# First time smoking chese.



## link (Feb 28, 2013)

I have been wanting to smoke cheese for a while now but never had the setup to do so. I bought the AMNPS and away I went. I used a mix of the Maple and Cherry pellets as I had read this was a good combination.

Here is the gear













01 The Gear.JPG



__ link
__ Feb 28, 2013






Here is the cheese 2lb Colby, 2lb Motzarella and a 8oz block of Pepper Jack













02 Start.JPG



__ link
__ Feb 28, 2013






4 hours later













03 Smoked.JPG



__ link
__ Feb 28, 2013






Packaged and ready for the waiting period. I cannot wait to try it.













04 Packaged.JPG



__ link
__ Feb 28, 2013


----------



## xutfuzzy (Feb 28, 2013)

Good stuff!  I am now digging into some cheeses that I smoked back in October.  The flavor has really developed!  Good luck with the waiting!


----------



## jimf (Feb 28, 2013)

When doing cheese, do people prefered lighting one end of the AMNPS or both ends?  I hope to make my first attempt as soon as the weather gets alittle warmer.


----------



## link (Feb 28, 2013)

Since this was my first attempt I only lit the one end. Depending on the flavor I may try both ends the next time. I will let you know in about three weeks or so after the cheese sits.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 28, 2013)

i just do one end for about 2-3 hours. Seems to be just right for me.


----------



## farmnbum (Feb 28, 2013)

Smoked Cheese.... Need to make a supply run.


----------



## link (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, so three weeks later I cannot wait any more. The Colby and the [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Motzarella [/color]have a nice mild smokey flavor and the wife and son really like them as well.

I think if I could have gotten the AMNPS to stay lit better the smoke flavor would have been more pronounced But I am happy with these results.

So 5 more blocks on again today (I can see the first batch will not last long) with Hickory and this is staying lit and smoking well.


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

Looks great! Now, the hard part, lol.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

I am going to do cheese tomorrow.  Yours looks great!

Kat


----------

